
Simplified scientific study explanations - fosco
http://www.usefulscience.org/
======
fosco
Brief explanation
[http://www.usefulscience.org/about](http://www.usefulscience.org/about)

Excerpt: "Science is useful in daily life, and we’re making it easy to find.
From improving ADHD symptoms to exercising better and even optimizing noise
levels for creativity, we’ll tell you about it in 5 seconds or less."

